# Regency U32E.



## CHawk (Dec 14, 2010)

I finally decided to "go gas" in my masonry FP in a 20' x 20' x 92"h family room. I'm looking for something to keep the room cozy while watching TV, ambiance, reasonable efficiency, reliability and of course emergency heat(rarely). After some internet research  and nearby dealer visits, I'm leaning toward the Regency U32E(LP). I haven't seen that exact model burning yet as the local dealer didn't have it on display, he did however have a E33 burning which looked good to me. I do like the electronic ignition feature alot.
  Is this model known to be reliable and efficient, especially in the lower heat range? Any input on the U32E or reccomendations will be appreciated regarding Regency or other quality brands that fit my criteria, i.e. direct vent, electronic ignition, LP and properly sized for room size will be greatly appreciated. 
  I have a total budget of $4500 for insert, venting, installation. and gas plumbing (about 15'). I plan to purchase a 100 gal LP tank from a local supplier separately.  The front opening is 34.25"w x 27.5"h x 21.25"d and 24"w rear (26.25"w @ 18"d). 

Thanks in advance, Tom


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 14, 2010)

Great product.  We sell tons of Regency gas inserts here.  The U32 has a very nice flame and will give you plenty of heat for your size room.  I've stayed away from electronic ignition as much as I can.  I love how simple the standing pilot systems are.  You use gas during downtime with the pilot going during the heating months, but you are actually creating heat at the same time.  Very little heat, sure, but at least your not really wasting the LP.  Depending on the face you purchase for the insert, you should be able to get one installed for your budget.  Keep in mind, that unit uses about 1 gallon of lp every 3 hours.  Your tank hold about 23 gallons, so pilot use aside, you'll be getting about 70 hours or so of use per 100lb cylinder.  Use it a few hours a night, thats about 2-3 weeks between fills.  It may be worth buying a 420lb tank and getting it filled once a year.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## CHawk (Dec 15, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Great product.  We sell tons of Regency gas inserts here.  The U32 has a very nice flame and will give you plenty of heat for your size room.  I've stayed away from electronic ignition as much as I can.  I love how simple the standing pilot systems are.  You use gas during downtime with the pilot going during the heating months, but you are actually creating heat at the same time.  Very little heat, sure, but at least your not really wasting the LP.  Depending on the face you purchase for the insert, you should be able to get one installed for your budget.  Keep in mind, that unit uses about 1 gallon of lp every 3 hours.  Your tank hold about 23 gallons, so pilot use aside, you'll be getting about 70 hours or so of use per 100lb cylinder.  Use it a few hours a night, thats about 2-3 weeks between fills.  It may be worth buying a 420lb tank and getting it filled once a year.  Just a suggestion.



Thanks for the reply. I was able to visit a dealer about 30 miles away today that had an operational U32 on display and was not dissappointed. With a 2" spacer on the bottom it should fit nicely in my fireplace. I agree with the 100 gallon lp tank, thats also what the gas supplier suggests. Is there a problem with the SureFire ignition?. While I'm not familiar with the electronic ignition on specific to gas fireplaces, I've owned several RV's with DSI heaters and have only experienced 1 module failure in 15 plus years. Just wondering.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahh, well When I used to sell Heat N glo on Long Island, we seemed to have more service calls on electronic ignition.  They may be better now, and I have a feeling this is the way the industry is moving.  For me, I just like the old fashioned way.  Easy to work on, I know what I'm looking at, etc.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 16, 2010)

The regency U32E is a great unit. 

The electronic units work just fine. The only issue i have had with any of the surefire systems is battery life.

If left in standing pilot, instead of ipi, the flame sensor in the pilot assembly will chew through batteries quickly.

On propane it makes sense to get rid of phantom gas usage, the only negative i have seen over the years is corrosion with pilots being turned off for extended periods, and that goes for any fieplace.

This system works between 4.5-6 volts, so good batteries are important. Good duracells or energizers work best. Stay away from rechargeables and cheapies.

I have installed many of these systems in U32 and HZ30 form. No problems.

Just make sure if you are adding a remote to the system, that the DC connector is not hooked up to the remote reciever harness, unless the 4 double A's are not hooked up. ( There is a 9 volt look a like connector), that hooks up to a pack that holds 4aa's.

Do not try to hook a 9 volt to this connector, as it will harm the board. 
Hooking up the DC adaptor to the harness allows the system to operate off of the batteries in your remote. 


You can choose to run off the remote reciever batteries or the pack that comes in manual that holds the 4 aa's. 

If you tie them both together by accident, ( did this once) due to limited knowledge in earlier stages, it can send 12 volts to the 6 volt board and do damage as well.


Little tricks i have learned, HTH.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Fire 1.  Thanks for that.  I may start to bend to the dark side a little here.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Its a relativly simple set up.

I am like you as well. I like standing pilot units as well for their simplicity and reliability.

Running the pilots in extreme climates helps leaps and bounds with longevity.

The sit valves are bullit proof, so they only wear and tear items would be the flame sensor, board and ignitor wire.
All of which are cheap. The boards are non-serviceable, so if they fail, replace them.


Almost as simple as a standing pilot system.

I'm sure you have come acrossed some goofy electronic units over the years like i have. Never work and impossible to troubleshoot and or repair. Just glad these new units are much more simple.


Adam


----------



## CHawk (Dec 29, 2010)

Had to take a break from insert shopping over Xmas but today work took me near a dealer for Travis Avalon and Fireplacextrodinair products. The model most comparable to the U32e is the Fpx 32gsr greensmart which has LP input of 31k/10.7k btu max/min which seems to be a much wider heat range than the 27k/22k btu max/min for the U32e. To further confuse me the dealer offered that considering the firebox size I may consider moving up to a larger insert, the Fpx 34 gsr would easily fit and it has a much greater veiwing area  and an even wider LP input range of 40k/7.4k btu max/min. so overheating the room wouldn't be an issue unless the unit was set on manual high flame. Both Fpx models come with what seems to be a pretty advanced control system. 
Until this point I'd only really considered the Regency U32e. Any input on this mfr/brand/models would be greatly appreciated as would be regarding the insert size for a 20' x20' room. Aestheics and comfort are more  important than price and attempting to heat the "whole house". 

TT


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 31, 2010)

The looks, structure and the reliability of the travis will be inferior to the regency.

If you are looking for reliability and a great turn down rate, look at a valor G3 or G4. Fully modulating down to 6500 btu's, and the looks are fantastic. You can turn off and light the pilot from the remote as well!

Regency or Valor, can't go wrong. We deal with travis/avalon and sell a few tree of life units because they are unique, but never touch their inserts.


----------



## ruth140 (Dec 31, 2010)

i would also suggest you look into these brands... Jotul, Lopi, and Mendota.  Napoleon also makes a very reliable model gas insert. between these Manufacturers you will hit all price points!


----------



## CHawk (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the response regarding Travis/Fireplacextrodinair. I checked out the Valor website last nite and hope to get to the nearest dealer by the end of next week due to the holiday and they're only open after 5pm on Thursdays. Quality and reliability are very important to me as this appears to be turning into a "big ticket item" purchase. When I frst got the notion of using gas logs I naively figured on just getting a set of vent-free logs, a couple 40lb tanks, RV regulator and run some flex gas line thru the firebox cleanout and have instant fire for around a thousand bucks. A little research and deciding I don't want my family to be Guinea Pigs inhaling the combustion byproducts of V/F logs here I am expecting to spend around $4-5,000 for  a DV insert, 100 gal Lp tank and pro install. This is going to be something I expect to have for many years so I want to do it right the first time. My wife is just hoping to get something going before boating season, other wise it'll be next Christmas.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 3, 2011)

Good call.  Wait and do it right the first time.


----------

